# Cauliflower soup enhancements



## Pellice (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello - I'm making a fairly standard cauliflower-cheese soup today, and I'd like to throw in some accent or other.  I'm going to use paprika (but, sweet or hot?), and I guess I'll garnish it with some parsley or upland cress, but I was wondering whether anything else would give it some added level of flavor.  Nuts?  (but the soup will be pureed, so maybe not).  Wine?  Vinegar?  It would be nice if I had a stronger cheese, but all I have on hand is cheddar and Parmesan. Ideas welcome!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 27, 2019)

I always like a little hot sauce added.  Not much.  Sriracha or tabasco.

If you have any parmesan left, cook it in a nonstick skillet to make a frico.  When its cool, crush it up to make a nice crunchy, cheesy garnish.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 27, 2019)

You could float some croutons on top to serve. Gives it a crunch.  Even those you can spruce up with garlic butter.


----------



## Pellice (Nov 27, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> You could float some croutons on top to serve. Gives it a crunch.  Even those you can spruce up with garlic butter.



I was thinking about croutons also.  But wondering whether maybe I should add some garlic to the soup.

Also, about the hot sauce, I think, Jennyema, you decided me on the hot paprika!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 27, 2019)

Adding smokey bacon crumbles is a nice flavor addition.  A little coarse-ground black pepper will work as well.  
Another option, other than cheese sauce, is to make a Hollondaise sauce as your soup base.  Just more ideas for you.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 27, 2019)

I'd rather do the croutons with garlic than add directly to the soup.  No big reason...  just thinkin'.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 27, 2019)

Pellice said:


> I was thinking about croutons also.  But wondering whether maybe I should add some garlic to the soup...


I like *dragnlaw'*s idea about seasoning the croutons with garlic, rather than adding it to the soup. Tiny, homemade croutons would be yummy. It's easy to make your own fresh croutons either in the oven or on the stovetop.


----------



## Pellice (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for the ideas!  I made the soup yesterday and garlic croutons today, and am wondering why I don't make croutons more often.  I wonder if they freeze well or get mushy.

And that Hollandaise soup base - I have never tried or even thought about it before.  I bet it would work great for a seafood soup.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 28, 2019)

Pellice said:


> Thanks for the ideas!  I made the soup yesterday and garlic croutons today, and am wondering why I don't make croutons more often.  I wonder if they freeze well or get mushy.
> 
> And that Hollandaise soup base - I have never tried or even thought about it before.  I bet it would work great for a seafood soup.


Dried bread cubes freeze beautifully. I would suggest making the croutons when you make soup. Having unseasoned bread also means you can season them to go with a specific dish.


----------

